# Tibal Tubercle Osteotomy - Wanted to see what other ortho coders



## cwilson3333 (May 13, 2013)

Wanted to see what other ortho coders are billing for this procedure:
TIBIAL TUBERCLE OSTEOTOMY

Brief op note summary:  Longitudinal incision made over patella tenton and proximal tibia. Medial and lateral retinaculum opened along patella tendon. Bennett retractor placed to protect sof tissues.  Osteotomy performed with use of saw. Completed under patella tendon with osteotome. Tibial tubercle elevated and displaced laterally. Screws placed. Lateral retinaculum released. Bone wax placed in cancellous area of bone.......

I'm looking at 27455 and 27705
Arthroscopic procedure done first,  and then equipment removed [29870]

CW


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (May 14, 2013)

What is the dx for this procedure?
I tend to see CPT 27418 Anterior tibial tubercleplasty  (Maquet type procedure or Fulkerson Osteotomy)

The Fulkerson osteotomy (or Fulkerson 'procedure') is an operation to re-align the tibial tuberosity (lower bony attachment of the patellar tendon on the shinbone).


----------



## cwilson3333 (May 14, 2013)

*Tibia Tubercle Osteotomy*

Thanks Jaime.  

Diagnosis on the operative note is just knee pain [719.46], but I know I will be referencing the defect and chondromalacia.

Thanks again,
CW


----------

